# engine swap on b12 (e15et)



## freddis (Feb 24, 2005)

hi.

i got a nissan cherry turbo as we call it in sweden. but i think you call it nissan pulsar turbo. (n12)
the car is way to rusty =( but the engine is new tuned and in very good condition. 

spec:

300 cc injectors (volvo 740 turbo) 
td04hl-15t (saab 9-3 aero) turbo with bigger exhaust housing. 
better exhaust manifold.
shortened intake way. 
kn air filter
saab 9000 IC
bigger rebuilt afm
polished head. 
evo6 blow off valve
3" exhaust

i even got a megasquirt card waiting to be built on an engine
i just need all the sensors =/

i planning to buy a nissan sunny "sportcoupé"(b12?) but i dont know if the engine fits "bolt on" in the engine mounts. 

http://www.blocket.se/view/4395946.htm?caller=jll_s&l=0&c=1&city=0

and do the sunny driveshaft fit into the e15et gearbox?

the sunny engine is a e16 right? 
and it is in the same engine family as e15et ? 
am i right or wrong? 

//fredrik


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

Th e16 and e15 are almost identical except for slightly different internals and the difference in fuel systems between the e16 and the e15et. The e15et will bolt into a sunny but you will have to sort out the wiring harness yourself. By the way, sounds like a nice power plant.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it will all bolt on as long as you use the motor mount from the n12/b11 ... the drive shaft should work also but in anycase keep the one of the n12 as they should too (and might be beefier than the e16 one= better).


----------



## freddis (Feb 24, 2005)

thanx a lot for the info guys! 
:thumbup:


----------

